# verrouillage IPOD nano 2G 4Go



## sebneb (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède un IPOD 2g 4Go. Il s'est verrouillé (je navigais dans les menus et j'ai du activé la demande de code) et depuis lorsque je l'allume, il me demande un code à 4 chiffres. Comment faire pour le réinitialiser sans perdre mes musiques et photos ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2008)

Tu n'as pas d'autres solutions que de tout perdre en reinitialisant l'ipod.

Pour les musiques, pas de soucis, tu as ta sauvegarde dans iTunes non? Pour les photos, c'est plus gênant en effet si tu ne les as jamais telechargé sur ton ordinateur.


Dorénavant, tu effectuera des sauvegardes, cela te servira de leçon


----------



## ncocacola (4 Mai 2008)

Faux, il suffit de le brancher à ton ordinateur et il se déverrouillera


----------



## sebneb (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai branché l'IPOD a l'ordi est malheureusement il ne se passe rien...

Sinon j'ai effectivement tout effecé et réinstallé (j'avais tout sauvegardé...). Je voulais juste savoir s'il y avait ne méthode.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ncocacola (5 Mai 2008)

Pourtant c'est marqué dans la notice Apple : 


> *Déverrouillage de votre iPod*
> Vous pouvez déverrouiller votre iPod de deux manières :
> Saisissez la combinaison sur votre iPod en utilisant les mêmes commandes que pour définir la combinaison. Si vous n'entrez pas la bonne combinaison, les chiffres à l'écran clignotent en rouge. Lorsque vous entrez la bonne combinaison, votre iPod se déverrouille et revient au dernier écran affiché.
> Connectez votre iPod à l'ordinateur principal avec lequel vous l'utilisez (le premier avec lequel votre iPod s'est synchronisé), et ouvrez iTunes. Lorsque vous déconnectez votre iPod de l'ordinateur, il n'est plus verrouillé.


----------



## sebneb (7 Mai 2008)

merci pour vos réponses.

J'espère que je n'aurai pas à retenter ta manip ncocacola.


----------



## carvi84 (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir ,
J'ai ce problème de code qui m'est demande ,je ne me rappelle pas avoir crée un code , et je ne peux le réinitialiser c'est 1 iPod touch 2g quelq'un aurait -il une astuce pour faire sauter ce code ou le détourner 
Merci. De votre aide et bonne année 2014 
Cordialement ccim12


----------

